# Fable TLC Installation Problems



## ChromiumL (May 8, 2006)

I just got Fable: The Lost Chapters and am having install problems.

Essentially, I inserted disk 1 and nothing happened. So, I went to run and, as the instructions directed, used D:\setup.exe and my computer proceeded to freeze up. Eventually I had to use Ctrl+Alt+Delete to reboot my system. I didn't get any error messages. After a reboot, I went into my computer and selected my D: ... same thing happened.

So, out of curiosity, I tried putting in disk 2 and it just tells me to insert disk 1. I haven't had any other troubles installing any other games, and haven't had any problems with my CD/DVD drive. 

My system more than meets minimum system requirements, and I am running Windows XP (SP3). Let me know if you need other system info, I just figured it probably wasn't needed for this question. 

A search of the internet (including these forums) didn't turn up any similar problems (at least not exactly), so I am not really sure what to try next. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Is the disk scratched or marked. This can make the system hang if the CD drive is still trying to read the disk.
Clean it up or try the disk in another PC.


----------



## Chalice00 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm having the exact same problem...has anyone found a fix for this yet?

My CD is brand new - No scratches

I've tried it in another PC and it installs fine.....HELP


----------



## ChromiumL (May 8, 2006)

I still haven't found a solution. I asked a friend to try it on their machine, and it worked on their desktop, but not their laptop. I thing 'eventually' I am just going to go out and buy a new copy, since it isn't that expensive.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this problem could be from DVD or CD Drives

try to borrow a CD or DVD Drive from a friend or if you have a spare one and install it into your PC
try to insert the CD now and try the installation


----------

